# garage attic in the tundra



## Ralph Wiggum (Dec 13, 2006)

hi folks
I've dug around the forum quite a bit but still have a couple of questions. 
I'd like to try putting a small grow room/closet in my garage attic- 
3x2 x 6 ft tall. 

here's my dilema - I'm in a cold midwestern state. I would FULLY insulate the closet (top, bottom and sides). and place a thermostatically oil-filled radiator heater inside for heat. Max btus are 5100, so it should adequetaly heat this closet just fine, even on the coldest nights. This would leave 2x2 area for 4 plants.

my biggest question is around venting. I would be using floros only until I see how this works out. Do I need to vent this room? What size fan would you recommend to vent this room>>> Bathroom fan? computer fan?

AND if I vent it out thru my garage roof, should I be using carbon filter to clean the air? My driveway and front door and close to the garage. Will this clean the air enough to prevention detection?  any tips or suggestions are appreciated!

thank you!


----------



## funkymonkey27 (Dec 13, 2006)

ok. your grow room is 36 cubic feet. that not very big. a small computer fan will be enough to vent it, unless your using ducting to vent it out of the attic. fans are rated by cfm (cubic feet a minute). get something thats around 80 cfm. if you have to connect it to ducting. you should probably use the bathroom fan. since its cold you wont really need to worry about heat. 
If i were you I would use a carbon filter. there like $80, and you wont smell anything. 

if police helicopters fly over your home often. dont grow it in the attic. 
they have thermal imaging cameras, and theyll detect the heat. 

good luck. sounds like you have a plan


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 14, 2006)

every grow room needs to be vented. fresh air is basically one of the key factors that will define a good grow from a bad grow. 

since youll be using fluoros you wont need to worry so much about venting out since there will be little additional heat. but venting in is a must- 

the only problem you would have with that is heating the cold air you bring in from outside. 

and towards security issues, since you will have it fully insulated thermal imaging wont be a huge problem for you.

you only really need to worry about that if you have an open grow space in your attic. but you do have some additional worries being that it is so cold there, a little bit of heat goes a long way- if you have a chimney going through your attic i would suggest putting the grow op as close to the bricks of that chimney as possible. 

so that if any thermal imaging does go on over your house it wont look as suspicious

i wouldnt worry about it really though. thermal imagining is still on the rise and isnt huge yet. especially in states where bud is hardly a problem and only a couple thousands plants are found eachyear. 

thermal imagine would be the least of my worries. but still one to think about just in case


----------

